# US tax question



## planeman2012 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello to all, I plan on moving to Thailand in 2016-17. I have been going there 2-3 times a year since 2009. I am still working and collect a pension from previous employment. I have decided to collect my Social Security payments early at age 62 which will be in Dec 2015. Will I be allowed to have those payments deposited in a Thai bank, how do others do it? Not sure how the banking system works there. How do I avoid being charged every time I use an ATM? Will I pay tax on the pension while living in Thailand? I don't think I'll have to pay on SSA. Any input, advice or information on these matters would be greatly appreciated. Not sure of how the whole tax thing works while living in another country. Thx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For US Social Security you want to take a look at IRS Publication 915. It includes a list of the countries with "unusual" social security treaties - i.e. where your benefits will be taxed by the country rather than by the US. (At this point, Thailand is not one of those countries.)

Normally, your SS retirement benefits are subject to US income tax under certain conditions - either your other income exceeds certain limits, or you are married to a NRA and filing married filing separately. But Pub 915 explains all that stuff.

You also want to go to the Social Security Admin website Social Security Retirement Benefits - Online Application Information and download the pamphlet they have called Living Outside the US, where they explain how you receive your benefits when living outside the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## planeman2012 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bevdeforges, thank you so mucj for the information.


----------

